# Indoors shooting season opening



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

or something like that.

Ehtoota vaan taas kaikille foorumin jäsenille ja muille kans :wave:

Time to try shorter distance after about six months and go to basement where is my winter shooting range.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Great shooting. Looks like you've got a nice 33' indoor shooting range there.

Perfect to keep the skills sharp through the winter


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting as always Hard to believe its fall already


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Live in California can pretty much shoot all year. Cold here is 50 degrees Fahrenheit. Average winter temperature where I live is 52.6 Fahrenheit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good shootn buddy!!you have a nice Indore range


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done, my friend.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Great shooting. Looks like you've got a nice 33' indoor shooting range there.
> 
> Perfect to keep the skills sharp through the winter


Thanks man :wave:

Next six months my only chance to shoot is weekends because this basement is in my parents house but soon it's spring again


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Great shooting as always Hard to believe its fall already


Thank You very much Tag :wave:

I don't like much about this season, rainy and dark.

In the end of this month we may have snow again


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Live in California can pretty much shoot all year. Cold here is 50 degrees Fahrenheit. Average winter temperature where I live is 52.6 Fahrenheit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


50°F is +10°C and today here was +9°C. Normal winter temperature here in southern Finland can be everything between

-35°C and +5°C. It's not that cold too often, usually not lower than than -20°C.

I hope more snow than last winter, so it's brighter and everything looks so clean.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Good shootn buddy!!you have a nice Indore range


Thanks Ibojoe 

Warm, dry and no wind, can't wish much more 

Well, longer range could be nice, like too much shoot these 15 -25 m distance.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> Well done, my friend.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks Charles  :wave:

Nice to see You here again :thumbsup:


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

Fantastic


----------

